# Favorite bear cooking recipes?



## Bowhunter77 (Aug 14, 2018)

Tell me about ways that you like to prepare them? I thought about smoking it then chopping roast for  sandwiches. Chili recipes??? What do you guys like?


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Aug 14, 2018)

I've tried it every way and my favorite is to smoke it. I rub it down with Montreal steak seasoning and cook on the egg at 250 for a couple of hours or 3. Pull it and place in a pan with about a inch of Apple juice and wrap good with foil. Cook till at least 200 degrees or 205 and it will fall off the bone and melt in your mouth. I pull it and divide into meal portions and vacuum seal.


----------



## Christian hughey (Aug 15, 2018)

Yum


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 15, 2018)

Any way that you cook beef or pork will work with bear. Bear meat is beefpork. I would recommend that you cook it pretty well-done, though, as bears, like pigs, can carry trichinosis.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 15, 2018)

We typically save the backstraps for filet steaks and chunk the rest for canning.  If you've never had it canned, you're missing out.  I have fed countless people a meal of canned bear meat with brown gravy and they never once suspected it was anything but good pot roast.  

Ground bear also makes an excellent hamburger, but like NCHB said, you gotta cook it past medium.


----------



## Rabun (Aug 15, 2018)

Hoping to get a chance to cook some this year!  I gotta kill one first though


----------



## Christian hughey (Aug 15, 2018)

Break out the cart time to get groceries. Warden told me they are out right now. Too bad we can't hunt em now


----------



## model88_308 (Aug 15, 2018)

The mention of cooking to well done is excellent advice. I have read recent studies that show that while the number of people who actually eat bear meat is quite low as compared to pork, the percentage of known cases of trichinosis runs at about 80% being attributed to eating bear meat.


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Aug 16, 2018)

Slow baked or smoked bear ribs are the best thing you will ever put in your mouth!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 16, 2018)

I had some pot roast one time that was made with a bear roast slow cooked with potatoes, carrots, and onions, in a gravy, that was as good as anything I`ve ever eaten. That stuff knowed it was good.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Aug 16, 2018)

model88_308 said:


> The mention of cooking to well done is excellent advice. I have read recent studies that show that while the number of people who actually eat bear meat is quite low as compared to pork, the percentage of known cases of trichinosis runs at about 80% being attributed to eating bear meat.



Here's an excellent article on trich and bear meat and how to handle it safely.
https://honest-food.net/on-trichinosis-in-wild-game/


----------



## Christian hughey (Aug 16, 2018)

Great article sir, I never considered that. I thought it was just hogs. I haven't been able to find a bear harvest report that dates past 2012. 6 yrs is a lot of valuable information. Is there somewhere I can go for a more recent report? Looking to get my first bear and I want a good one. Don't mind walk'in I still got a few good years and a pretty big cart. We'll see!


----------



## Christian hughey (Aug 16, 2018)

5 yrs sorry


----------



## C.Killmaster (Aug 16, 2018)

Christian hughey said:


> Great article sir, I never considered that. I thought it was just hogs. I haven't been able to find a bear harvest report that dates past 2012. 6 yrs is a lot of valuable information. Is there somewhere I can go for a more recent report? Looking to get my first bear and I want a good one. Don't mind walk'in I still got a few good years and a pretty big cart. We'll see!


https://georgiawildlife.com/sites/d...s/bear/north_ga_bear_harvest_summary_2016.pdf


----------



## Bowhunter77 (Aug 16, 2018)

Ok so if I grind it up, are there and extra precautions when cleaning the grinder and plates ? Should a regular dishwasher get hot enough or drop it in some boiling water first?


----------



## Buckman18 (Aug 16, 2018)

Usually I smoke ‘em over hickory for dinners at work. I’d probably like it more if I didn’t skin them myself. They stink. I just can’t make myself like them. I told the Killer Kyle if I get lucky this year he can have mine. Hogs stink too, but I can eat them? Go figure.


----------



## Buckman18 (Aug 16, 2018)

Bowhunter77 said:


> Ok so if I grind it up, are there and extra precautions when cleaning the grinder and plates ? Should a regular dishwasher get hot enough or drop it in some boiling water first?



Boiling water and Dawn or Joy or Great Value is good.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 16, 2018)

Buckman18 said:


> Usually I smoke ‘em over hickory for dinners at work. I’d probably like it more if I didn’t skin them myself. They stink. I just can’t make myself like them. I told the Killer Kyle if I get lucky this year he can have mine. Hogs stink too, but I can eat them? Go figure.



Of all the bears I've killed, all but one were boars and I've never had one that stunk.  Go figure.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Aug 16, 2018)

They do look like a big fat man when there skinned.


----------



## Buckman18 (Aug 16, 2018)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Of all the bears I've killed, all but one were boars and I've never had one that stunk.  Go figure.



Union County Bears must bathe more than Towns County Bears!


----------



## Christian hughey (Aug 17, 2018)

If you don't eat em you shouldn't kill em just say'in


----------



## Christian hughey (Aug 17, 2018)

C.Killmaster said:


> https://georgiawildlife.com/sites/d...s/bear/north_ga_bear_harvest_summary_2016.pdf


Thanks


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Aug 17, 2018)

Buckman18 said:


> Usually I smoke ‘em over hickory for dinners at work. I’d probably like it more if I didn’t skin them myself. They stink. I just can’t make myself like them. I told the Killer Kyle if I get lucky this year he can have mine. Hogs stink too, but I can eat them? Go figure.



Did you freeze the meat with fat attached?


----------



## Killinstuff (Aug 17, 2018)

Like I always say, if we could raise bears like we do cows, no one would ever eat cow again.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Aug 17, 2018)

Killinstuff said:


> Like I always say, if we could raise bears like we do cows, no one would ever eat cow again.



I'd love to see someone try to rope and brand a bear.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 17, 2018)

C.Killmaster said:


> I'd love to see someone try to rope and brand a bear.




I`d love to see somebody try to "mark" a boar bear and turn it into a "steer".


----------



## Bowhunter77 (Aug 17, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> I`d love to see somebody try to "mark" a boar bear and turn it into a "steer".


I don’t want to be the guy trying to band  his jewels , got a feeling what they do to oak limbs wouldn’t come close to how he’d turn on you.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Aug 17, 2018)

Christian hughey said:


> If you don't eat em you shouldn't kill em just say'in


Nobody eats yotes but from a wildlife management standpoint, we all kill them. If you shoot a yote this season, we'd best see pics of your pulled coyote BBQ. Just sayin'!!!


----------



## Christian hughey (Aug 18, 2018)

Lol good point I was raised to eat what ya kill and not to kill for fun but in that case you are right sir I do hate a yote


----------



## Christian hughey (Aug 18, 2018)

Given we do enjoy the hunt I don't just kill these guys for the fun of it and conservation is key so thank you for getting out there and thinnin em out


----------



## C.Killmaster (Aug 18, 2018)

Killer Kyle said:


> Nobody eats yotes but from a wildlife management standpoint, we all kill them. If you shoot a yote this season, we'd best see pics of your pulled coyote BBQ. Just sayin'!!!



Coyotes aren't game animals


----------



## Killer Kyle (Aug 19, 2018)

C.Killmaster said:


> Coyotes aren't game animals


Guess I shoulda used raccoons as an example instead!


----------



## Buckman18 (Aug 19, 2018)

Killer Kyle said:


> Guess I shoulda used raccoons as an example instead!


Or crows


----------



## Christian hughey (Aug 19, 2018)

Never hunted a coon or crow but I would imagine it might be tasty lol


----------



## General Sherman (Aug 19, 2018)

Bears are delicious so anybody killing one just for the hide is in need of some serious education. Nobody is going to get a good hide off one this year anyway so best be happy with the meat. Otherwise, don't go chasing them.


----------



## devolve (Aug 19, 2018)

General Sherman said:


> Bears are delicious so anybody killing one just for the hide is in need of some serious education. Nobody is going to get a good hide off one this year anyway so best be happy with the meat. Otherwise, don't go chasing them.


Why wouldn’t any have a good hide this year?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 19, 2018)

Killer Kyle said:


> Guess I shoulda used raccoons as an example instead!



possums... possums are da nastiest creature walking God's green earth... besides a 'diller


----------



## Christian hughey (Aug 19, 2018)

From the pics I saw in another thread of some bears spotted while out on a hike a couple weeks ago the hides look nice on a couple and not so good on the others I don't think a nice hide is out of the question but you should have eating your kill on your mind first anyway, although no one can say they wouldn't be super pumped about having a big ol fat head on the wall.


----------



## Christian hughey (Aug 19, 2018)

And possums and dillers really?


----------



## C.Killmaster (Aug 19, 2018)

Killer Kyle said:


> Guess I shoulda used raccoons as an example instead!



I like coons too!  I have to agree with Christian hughey here though, I find it distasteful to hunt something you don't plan to eat with the exception of control of invasive exotics.


----------



## General Sherman (Aug 19, 2018)

Too much rain. Too many ticks. Havent seen a good hide all summer. Maybe by november. I dunno. Ga hides arent usually real impressive to start with but this year is ridiculous. Most of em look like western color phase bears from the rear down. 

Piles of illegals this year too. I imagine a bunch are gonna get killed and then left to rot


----------



## devolve (Aug 19, 2018)

ive never killed a bear. Always wanted to but have never had an opportunity on one I thought was big enough. The only bigger bears ive ever had in front of me had cubs. This year I only have 2 on camera and one is very small, the other I think is young as well. Hard to tell for me


----------



## Christian hughey (Aug 19, 2018)

Time to move saw a nice one on the lower side of the wma first time in the stand 2 yrs ago he come in early and I could tell it was a good boar with a low belly at about 80 yards when he crested around the hill and then walked around the ridge and well out of range for sure I have hunted there ever since and seen nothing so I'm learning that lesson this year Time to go!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Aug 20, 2018)

C.Killmaster said:


> I like coons too!  I have to agree with Christian hughey here though, I find it distasteful to hunt something you don't plan to eat with the exception of control of invasive exotics.



An old friend of mine used to run dogs on them in NC. He worked for a guide service. He also bow hunted them here in GA. A couple years ago, he killed one about 350 lbs, one about 400 lbs, and his wife killed one 180 lbs during the opening week of bow season here in GA. I asked what he was going to do with all of the meat and he said "dog food".
He grinds it all up and uses it to feed his hounds which in turn bring him additional income through guiding trips. I thought that was an interesting use of the bear. It saves him a fortune in dog food and helps bring in extra money for him. I thought that was pretty smart.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Aug 20, 2018)

No reason you can't eat a coyote. I thought if the Tv guys do it we're supposed to


----------



## Christian hughey (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## tree cutter 08 (Aug 20, 2018)

I usually feed left over meat scraps and trimmings to the dogs.


----------



## Timberman (Aug 21, 2018)

I ate some off a bear that had run and fought dogs all day and it wasn’t the best. That or the cook had been libating a bit too much.


----------



## Bowhunter77 (Aug 21, 2018)

I don’t think I could eat a yote, or possum but then again after a few days without food....


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 21, 2018)

I like bear meat, but I don't eat mice that I kill in the house.....


----------

